# Yeah!!babies



## mrschiipsahoye (Mar 30, 2009)

i have been MIA for a while, due to nursing school.t oday when i came home my sister told me that my platy had babies. Her and my mom only found 5 though. Im so shocked like the one who had the babies looked pregnant when i bought her but that was like back in the beginning of April. . I had no clue. I feel bad, being so busy that i been only able to feed them and I didn't even notice.


----------



## mrschiipsahoye (Mar 30, 2009)

*:d*

:fish:we found another one now 6 total!!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

awesome! congrats on the fry!
what kind of platy?


----------



## mrschiipsahoye (Mar 30, 2009)

assorted; their so cute


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

oh I bet!! I can't wait for mine to start showing more color(s) and characteristics! will be interesting to see, especially not know who the daddy is! hehe
congrats again and good luck with the fry!


----------



## GuppyLord0314 (May 24, 2009)

congrats i just got one guppy fry today but the mom died in birth so i only got one


----------



## mrschiipsahoye (Mar 30, 2009)

aww thats so sad to hear gl...well my sister was looking in my tank today and found 5 more that makes 11 total gosh their good hiders


----------



## mrschiipsahoye (Mar 30, 2009)

rskb3467 said:


> oh I bet!! I can't wait for mine to start showing more color(s) and characteristics! will be interesting to see, especially not know who the daddy is! hehe
> congrats again and good luck with the fry!


lol same here i had told my sister she was big when i got her so then she was like who's the daddy then??? lol


----------



## Elyn (May 18, 2009)

Congrats on the new frys.  It's always exciting to keep finding more when you think you only have a few. :fun:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

congrats Mrs C! now all i need to do is make space for the 3 swordtails that are prego and i'll be up to my neck in fry!


----------



## mrschiipsahoye (Mar 30, 2009)

Elyn said:


> Congrats on the new frys.  It's always exciting to keep finding more when you think you only have a few. :fun:


lol yes


----------



## mrschiipsahoye (Mar 30, 2009)

Zakk said:


> congrats Mrs C! now all i need to do is make space for the 3 swordtails that are prego and i'll be up to my neck in fry!


O wow congrads grandpa !!!

:fun:


----------

